# Want to get into breeding



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, new here but been reading alot.

I'd like to purchase my first havanese and want to be certain I purchase exactly what I want and have a high probability of showing then breeding a champion.

I've fallen in LOVE with the chocolate hav's. I know there is alot of debate over how to breed chocolates since it's a recessive line. I've talked to several breeders. Some will let me get first pick of litter for an extra fee and breed. Others, want to co-own. 

As a new breeder, do you think I should mentor with co-ownership or purchase outright? I live in Minnesota and would love to bring this special color to our region.

Also, my aunt has been showing standard poodles and I plan on asking her to help and/or hire a handler. 

Any suggestions and assistance would be appreciated  

In addition, if anyone knows of a hav chocolate breeder they feel is above others, please chime in.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you are new to the breed, I'd be wary of anyone who is offering to sell you a puppy straight out (without co-ownership). That's highly unusual and would raise a red flag.

No matter what you decide, definitely make sure you have several mentors - as you learn different things from different people. Since you are considering the chocolate arena, make sure you also find a mentor that knows a lot about chocolates (according to their peers - not just based on their word).

By the way, a dog earning their championship isn't necessarily breeding quality. A championship should just be the start... then, health testing, and more evaluations to come with time.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

..and here I thougt this thread was about someone looking for one of "them" dates....darn foiled again!

Hmm sorry nothing constructive to add... :brick:


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone know a chocolate breeders group or a good chocolate breeder ?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kris, I am sending your question out for reputable, knowledgable breeders to make some recommendations for you.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kris, make sure you have more than one mentor and take a look at what they have bred to make sure they know what they're talking about.


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you so much Kimberly, wow.

I've been talking with Bev of Mistytrails. I am so impressed with the time and expertise she's offered me. I'm finding Chocolate is very difficult to breed, but I'd really enjoy the challenge. Chocolate is from a recessive gene as everyone I'm sure knows. No better than a co-ownership with a top-notch breeder to assist in this difficult journey.

Who knows, I could get a cutie as a pet who isn't going to be a breeder or show well. I still would like to try and delve in the show arena. My boys are close to leaving the nest and my baby girl is 12 years old (cockapoo). I need a new challenge.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Kris,
My best suggestion to you would be to focus on structure, conformation, health, temperament, and lastly color. Sometimes breeders can get caught up in the color breeding aspect and some of the rest of the above mentioned don't get the attention they deserve. Just keep in mind that chocolate is a dilute, and you should make sure you breed to some good pigment (a black and white parti that has chocolate in their background pedigree) so that you don't lose the chocolate pigment. Too many chocolate dogs have pink noses and yellow eyes. The standard calls for chocolate nose and eyes. 
 Good luck and have fun with your pup!


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

thank you. I'm starting her in confirmation classes after her third set of shots. I have a ton to learn LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kris, is she Catholic? LOL! I'm just teasing you and I like to joke around a lot so I hope you don't take offense. (I think you meant conformation, not confirmation.)

In addition to Arlene's advice, surround yourself with a variety of mentors as some will be stronger in areas that others are not. You'll also get a lot of information in doing that and will learn to separate the wheat from the chaff. Even more important is to attend as many seminars as you can on canine structure, movement, etc. That will also help you understand Havanese structure better. Don't rely on other Havanese people to give you information that you can be learning for yourself. I see some people who get into breeding and don't care to learn about what they should be doing except from one or two breeders who have been around longer than they have. Learn from experts.


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

easter in the brain LOL. Are these specific classes with the havanese clubs usually?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I would recommend for you to start attending the shows in your area. I learned a ton from watching on the sidelines until my dog was old enough to show. You learn how judges handle the rings, the exhibitors show their dogs and get a general sense of how it is done. I also started showing in the B matches when Maggie was four months old.


----------

